# Nissan wiring problem



## gamma111 (Mar 16, 2007)

Does anyone have the wire/fuse diagram for a 1990 nissan stanza sedan?

(The radio was stolen and while trying to reinstall a new one on my own some wires may have shortly come into contact with eachother causing various devices to stop working properly.... for example the clock doesnt come on anymore when the switch or ignition is turned on, the windshield wipers turn on everytime the switch is turned on, the automatic seat belts dont retrack anymore when the door is opened unless the switch is on which is very annoying... now i have to open the door before i take my keys out of the ignition. And all these things stopped working properly after the incident with the wires)



A wire/fuse diagram or help fixing this problem would surely be appreciated
Thanks


----------

